# Foster Needed



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 
Our breeder runs a Vizsla rescue in Southern California. She has just received a 3 year old male and a 3 month old male puppy into the rescue and is needing foster homes for both ASAP. 

If anyone is in SoCal and can help her with a loving, safe home, PM me and I can refer you to her. 

I really want to take the puppy in, but my husband thinks I will try to keep it! 

Thanks!


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

How do I get in touch. I could possibly take the puppy for life if they would ship it?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mrbnichols said:


> How do I get in touch. I could possibly take the puppy for life if they would ship it?


private message MilesMom


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

gonna lock thread, any queries please pm MilesMom.


----------

